# Decoding the engine size and year? Need help



## rnldmdmb (Jul 26, 2009)

I just bought a 1967 firebird. The owner said it used to be a 3.26 and he dropped a 400 in. I'm not too sure that the engine he dropped in was a firebird engine but, i'm sure it's a GTO. I searched some of the numbers online and I came up with this.

1970 9799068 400 STANDARD 4BBL GTO
1970 9799068 400 400 4BBL AND RAM AIR III 4BBL FB
1970 9799068 400 FB 4 BARRELL (STD & RAM AIR III)

It must be a GTO right?

I looked at the engine and wrote down any type of letters and numbers I found, this is what I came up with:

637009
YN ?

GM A 9799068

0258

Firing Order 18436572

D258

3219

7054901

1840


I just need help verifying this please I can't tell which would be my specific engine, Thank you in the future.


----------

